# Red wag platy focused on One female?



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

I have two females (plus 2 Mickey mouse females)
But bolt my male wag has been chasing my pregnant
Female fire.Is it because she is the same species and
Older then the other female?
I want to know.My other female I got at petsmart,
Is about 1 and a half an inch.
I need to know why.


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

Could be mate guarding. Male livebearers can sense when the female is about to drop, and females are most receptive right after they drop fry. The male will stick with her and drive other males away.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yup, fishpunk's right mine did it too.


----------



## MyCoolFishTank (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Fishpunk.


----------

